# PC Miler for Mac?



## beatsjunkie (Nov 11, 2004)

I need a program that calculates the Km/mileage for trucking. Anyone know of one?


----------



## JAMG (Apr 1, 2003)

www.mapquest.com can give directions from one adress to another and calculate the distanc inbetween...

At least it did a couple of years ago when I planned a trip to Boston.


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

PC Miler is the name of the programme and is a commercial programme designed for the truucking industry.

I've been looking for a Mac equivelant since the DOS version...  

That was one of the more frustrating aspects of being a Mac user and in the trucking industry.


----------

